# Prospective Marriage Visa



## Venezuela

Hello Im from Venezuela, Im Kari.. We have applied for this visa last september 2011, My fiance is australian..:we have no idea about how long its going to take.. please can anyone tell me .. I've heard latin countries are considered high risk so the visa is not granted too easy.. 

thanks in advance for you help


----------



## AmyFB

*Mexico HELP*

Hello there! I am Amy and I am from Mexico.
I met my fiance in London in 2007 but we have been together for more than 2 years now. I came back from Australia a month ago because I couldnt extend my tourist visa. We are now engaged and in the process for this visa. He Is an Australian citizen. Because we lived in London I need a police check from there which I'm still awaiting for it. My application is ready to be sent. But my question is being Mexican and being from a high risk country. How long is going to Take for this visa to be approved, we are so desperate to be together as we missed each other like crazy.


----------



## Venezuela

AmyFB said:


> Hello there! I am Amy and I am from Mexico.
> I met my fiance in London in 2007 but we have been together for more than 2 years now. I came back from Australia a month ago because I couldnt extend my tourist visa. We are now engaged and in the process for this visa. He Is an Australian citizen. Because we lived in London I need a police check from there which I'm still awaiting for it. My application is ready to be sent. But my question is being Mexican and being from a high risk country. How long is going to Take for this visa to be approved, we are so desperate to be together as we missed each other like crazy.


Hi there.. once you applied for it, it takes 3 months.. but once you send all documents..I sent all of them at the same time..
I wish you the best..
Kari


----------



## AmyFB

Thank you very much!? It is a very stressful process! I can't relieve it!


----------



## AmyFB

Sorry one question did you send the form 80? Im Not sure if i need it!


----------



## Flipsenorita

AmyFB said:


> Hello there! I am Amy and I am from Mexico.
> I met my fiance in London in 2007 but we have been together for more than 2 years now. I came back from Australia a month ago because I couldnt extend my tourist visa. We are now engaged and in the process for this visa. He Is an Australian citizen. Because we lived in London I need a police check from there which I'm still awaiting for it. My application is ready to be sent. But my question is being Mexican and being from a high risk country. How long is going to Take for this visa to be approved, we are so desperate to be together as we missed each other like crazy.


Hey Amy nice to meet you!! My fiance is Mexican too its been a long journey! We applied for his visa in August this yr its being processed in Ottawa..how bout u? We have been waiting almost 5 months now..but another Mexican I know got hers approve same visa in less than 3 months! So ita hard to tell!

Wow London huh..thats exciting! My fiance has never been abroad besides the usa!

Good luck to you both..hope we get some good news!!


----------



## AmyFB

Hi! Nice to meet you too. Yes! We met In London! Actually because we lived there I need the police check from there also. Is the only thing that is missing everything else is ready. Hopefully I will received it next week and lodge it ASAP. And how are you both doing being apart so long? Any advice. It is so hard and I miss my boy so much!! We talked every day. It is really stressing this waiting!


----------



## Venezuela

AmyFB said:


> Hi! Nice to meet you too. Yes! We met In London! Actually because we lived there I need the police check from there also. Is the only thing that is missing everything else is ready. Hopefully I will received it next week and lodge it ASAP. And how are you both doing being apart so long? Any advice. It is so hard and I miss my boy so much!! We talked every day. It is really stressing this waiting!


 Hi Amy.. 
I understand you.. it has been difficult and hard. we skype every day..and send pictures of each other all the time..nowadays withe internet its easier.. well kind of..think that every day is a day less apart..

Muchos exitos..
karina


----------



## Flipsenorita

AmyFB said:


> Hi! Nice to meet you too. Yes! We met In London! Actually because we lived there I need the police check from there also. Is the only thing that is missing everything else is ready. Hopefully I will received it next week and lodge it ASAP. And how are you both doing being apart so long? Any advice. It is so hard and I miss my boy so much!! We talked every day. It is really stressing this waiting!


Yes i really understand..my fiance almost had to get an fbi check because he was living in the states but good thing it wasnt for more than 12 months!

Its hard being apart we have been through so much as i can imagine you have too..but it makes us stronger..my advice is be patient & it will all be worth it! I was living in Mexico for 8 months but had to come bak to Aussie to do my part for his visa...i love your country too  What part are u from?


----------



## Flipsenorita

AmyFB said:


> Hi! Nice to meet you too. Yes! We met In London! Actually because we lived there I need the police check from there also. Is the only thing that is missing everything else is ready. Hopefully I will received it next week and lodge it ASAP. And how are you both doing being apart so long? Any advice. It is so hard and I miss my boy so much!! We talked every day. It is really stressing this waiting!


Yes i really understand..my fiance almost had to get an fbi check because he was living in the states but good thing it wasnt for more than 12 months!

Its hard being apart we have been through so much as i can imagine you have too..but it makes us stronger..my advice is be patient & it will all be worth it! I was living in Mexico for 8 months but had to come bak to Aussie to do my part for his visa...i love your country too  What part are u from?


----------



## AmyFB

Great! I really hope you can get the visa Soon!! Where were you living? I am from Guadalajara. Mexico is lovely, did you like the food? I loved Australia as well I came back a month ago, very organized and clean country. Full of kangaroos haha. By the way in Australia is the 31th Happy New Year!


----------



## Flipsenorita

Venezuela said:


> Hello Im from Venezuela, Im Kari.. We have applied for this visa last september 2011, My fiance is australian..:we have no idea about how long its going to take.. please can anyone tell me .. I've heard latin countries are considered high risk so the visa is not granted too easy..
> 
> thanks in advance for you help


Hi Kari nice to meet you, welcome to the forum  What office did you apply for your visa? Which kind of visa did you apply? Hopefully if you applied in September it should only be a couple more months! As you supplied all the correct evidence & forms, checks you should be fine..have you heard from the embassy or a CO yet at all?

Me & my fiance uses Skype also almost everyday hehe it really helps!

Buena suerte con todo hehe..keep us updated!


----------



## Flipsenorita

AmyFB said:


> Great! I really hope you can get the visa Soon!! Where were you living? I am from Guadalajara. Mexico is lovely, did you like the food? I loved Australia as well I came back a month ago, very organized and clean country. Full of kangaroos haha. By the way in Australia is the 31th Happy New Year!


Thanks! Me too we are desperate to see each other again its been too long! Oh thats nice Ive heard it a lovely place..I LOVE Mexican food Im always craving tacos de pescado  My partner is from Tijuana we lived there & also Obregon in Sonora 

Happy New Year to you also!! Im glad you like Australia


----------



## AmyFB

I wish both the best of the lucks with your visas this year, you are not far to get it, at the end every step is worth it to be with the person you love. I love this site because we can talk about our frustations. Tijuana I am very impressed that you liked it. I am from the North actually. Los Mochis, I lived there for 15 years, it is only two hours from Cd Obregon. I have friends there. Best Mexican food ever!


----------



## Flipsenorita

AmyFB said:


> I wish both the best of the lucks with your visas this year, you are not far to get it, at the end every step is worth it to be with the person you love. I love this site because we can talk about our frustations. Tijuana I am very impressed that you liked it. I am from the North actually. Los Mochis, I lived there for 15 years, it is only two hours from Cd Obregon. I have friends there. Best Mexican food ever!


I liked it of course because Im with the one I love..he showed me some nice places too..Rosarito & Endenada was my favorite. I love the seafoods most of all in Mexico.& carne asada! Where in Aus are u migrating too? Im from Sydney  Im sure my fiance will want to made friends with other latins here in Aus also hehehe


----------



## AmyFB

Surely will be heaps of latinos in Sydney. We will settled at least for the NeXT two years up to Darwin, harder for me, no Latinos there, but I dont care as long as Im with him. I loved Darwin By the way, it's lovely. I know a lot of aussies will say: Darwin? Really?


----------



## Flipsenorita

AmyFB said:


> Surely will be heaps of latinos in Sydney. We will settled at least for the NeXT two years up to Darwin, harder for me, no Latinos there, but I dont care as long as Im with him. I loved Darwin By the way, it's lovely. I know a lot of aussies will say: Darwin? Really?


Thats great. There's also alot of good jobs there  I haven't been there before but Ive always wanted too & to see Ayers Rock & the canyons. Thats good you can get settled...& if you've been there before you will already have some freinds. The main thing is your partner..you will be happy & wont have any distance..that will be the best thing!


----------



## Venezuela

AmyFB said:


> Sorry one question did you send the form 80? Im Not sure if i need it!


Yes Amy... You need it!


----------



## Pinky

Flipsenorita said:


> Thanks! Me too we are desperate to see each other again its been too long! Oh thats nice Ive heard it a lovely place..I LOVE Mexican food Im always craving tacos de pescado  My partner is from Tijuana we lived there & also Obregon in Sonora
> 
> Happy New Year to you also!! Im glad you like Australia


Hi girls~

I'm from Mexico too (Tijuana actually!), but I'm living in Australia with my husband now - almost 2 years since my visa application was approved. If there's anything I can help you guys with, contact me  I sure know how hard it is to find some info from Mexicans moving to Australia. Have a good one and good luck!


----------



## Flipsenorita

Pinky said:


> Hi girls~
> 
> I'm from Mexico too (Tijuana actually!), but I'm living in Australia with my husband now - almost 2 years since my visa application was approved. If there's anything I can help you guys with, contact me  I sure know how hard it is to find some info from Mexicans moving to Australia. Have a good one and good luck!


Hi Pinky..thats cool..what a small world! Where in Aus are u living  I lived in TJ for 8 months..it was hard not being able to work & my fiances family didnt knw how to speak English so I had to learn Spanish..quite the experience but I loved it all! I had alot of time to do my research on these visas..now we wait!

How long did it take to get ur pmv..or did u go for the spouse visa?

So nice to meet you!!


----------



## AmyFB

Welcome pinky I am Mexican too. I might need help in the future. I am still waiting for that piece of paper from London to lodge my application, so I havent sent it yet! Im lost and desperate. I have read so much stuff, but I guess as long as you have anything in order depends on how lucky you are with the processing times! Have a good year girls!


----------



## Pinky

Flipsenorita said:


> Hi Pinky..thats cool..what a small world! Where in Aus are u living  I lived in TJ for 8 months..it was hard not being able to work & my fiances family didnt knw how to speak English so I had to learn Spanish..quite the experience but I loved it all! I had alot of time to do my research on these visas..now we wait!
> 
> How long did it take to get ur pmv..or did u go for the spouse visa?
> 
> So nice to meet you!!


Filipsenorita, I am living in Warrnambool, Victoria... !!!! It is pouring rain today, but the weather has been excellent all summer  Where are you???

My husband (then boyfriend) had to learn a little bit of spanish too when he was in TJ with my family. Even though my family speaks english, my dad was adamant that he needed to learn spanish!! haha.

I didn't apply for a PMV, we decided to get married in Australia and then I came back home to Mexico and applied for a partner visa. It only took 6 weeks!!!!!!!  How good is that???

How's your application going? It would be funny if I knew your fiance!


----------



## Flipsenorita

Pinky said:


> Filipsenorita, I am living in Warrnambool, Victoria... !!!! It is pouring rain today, but the weather has been excellent all summer  Where are you???
> 
> My husband (then boyfriend) had to learn a little bit of spanish too when he was in TJ with my family. Even though my family speaks english, my dad was adamant that he needed to learn spanish!! haha.
> 
> I didn't apply for a PMV, we decided to get married in Australia and then I came back home to Mexico and applied for a partner visa. It only took 6 weeks!!!!!!!  How good is that???
> 
> How's your application going? It would be funny if I knew your fiance!


Hi Pinky ohh I see..oh nice area..maybe when we visit the 12 apostles we can come visit you hehehe ive always wanted to go!

Wow 6 weeks thats amazing! Good for you! And hows ur life in Australia..do u love it? 

What part of Tj did u come from? My fiance is from mm around Parque Morelos with the zoo?

Our application is almost approved our case officer called saying he will grant it within a day from when he reveives a police clearance.we submitted a local one from TJ instead of national one from DF hahah oops


----------



## Pinky

Oh I made the same mistake. I submitted the state police check and got knocked back and had to get the one from Mexico City! .. Otherwise I would have been approved a little bit quicker.

I have an idea where your fiance lives... but I live further away from that. I used live near the race track. Did you ever get a chance to go there?

Life in OZ is great, obviously it does take a while to get used to everything and finding work was hard at the beginning. But now everything is so much easier!!!! Tell your soon to be hubby not to stress in case he gets a bit homesick! Oh and also tell him to eat as many tacos as he can before he moves here 

PS. Welcome anytime when you come to see the Great Ocean Road and the 12 Apostles!


----------



## Flipsenorita

Ohh the racetrack..I didnt quite know where you meant but I googled it & those streets look very familar like we passed there all the time 

Haha I know what you mean about eating tacos..I bet he will miss good Mexican food from home..here is not the same. I miss it so much too. You know what..last time I was there for a week in November & I bought home lots of Mexican goodies..today I made like 4 burritos with frijoles & queso & it was soooooooo good..it makes me miss having breakfast there with my fiance

We will just be patient. Im staying up so I can call our CO first thing in the morning over there I have a few questions but hopefully the visa will be approve my the end of next week! Lets pray!


----------



## Pinky

Maybe you guys did drive through there, back home that whole are is called "Hipodromo" does that ring a bell? 

I'm glad you bought back all those goodies! I did the same when I moved here, and my parents have been constantly sending me things I ask for. hahah some of the bottled salsas, and candy and some cooking ingredients. So far customs hasn't taken anything out of the packages I've received so that is positive  - You're in NSW no? I've heard there's a really good mexican restaurant called Guzman y Gomez, I didn't get a chance to go (because I didn't even know it existed!!) when I was in Sydney.

Let's hope your visa is approved next week!! I found that being in relatively constant touch with your CO helped. That kept me at the top of her list.. hahaha... I hope it works for you! I'm sure it will.

I do have a question, since when do the applications have to be submitted to Ottawa? When I did my paperwork I had to send it away to Washington DC. Why did they change this?


----------



## Flipsenorita

Hola!  Yes Im in nsw..Im near Sydney. An area about an hour north called the central coast. Ohh yes Ive heard that restaraunt..its meant to be really good but Ive never been!!

Mmm hipodromo..i dont recall hehe i guess its because im not a local but ill ask my fiance. Oh i loveee Mexican foods..i am always craving for fish tacos..carne asada..posole, well all because its all so good! I promise my fiance we can go back every year..hopefully!

You know what..about why the applications are being processed in Ottawa now..we also sent ours to DC..this was August last year & we were told when they reveived our app, that in August they would change the processing location. DC mailed our application to Ottawa. And yes we were annoyed because it takes longer to process..i ask the call centre why & they said because that Canada unlike USA has similar laws to Australia ect so would make processing more quick- ha! That was a lie! Anyway..yesss I hope my fiance will get the grant soon..it will all be worth it 

By the way have you visit any other parts of Australia too?


----------



## Pinky

hahah Don't make me crave all that food please! I haven't eaten pozole since I moved here. I still make carne asada and fish tacos at home, the hubby loves them! 

If that was the reason, then it was a complete fail! - Before I submitted my application to Washington, I was visiting the Embassy's website fairly regularly just to make sure that I had covered all my bases. And at the beginning, you were able to submit the paperwork to Mexico City - ... a few weeks later, they had an announcement that they no longer received paperwork for immigration visas, such as spouse, work, etc etc... and that they needed to be forwarded to the USA, I wonder now, why the USA doesn't do it..?? hmmm.. Oh well, just give the CO a call or email (I always emailed and got immediate answer).

We'll be in touch!!!

PS. I've only been all over Victoria, to Sydney, and the Whitsundays! - Our plan is to go to Adelaide soon for a few days  I'm excited!


----------

